# how to upload a website on the internet?



## narmer93

well i am planning to learn more about programming in computers and on the internet so i want some help about sites
i know some aout html
but my question now is how to upload a site
i mean how yo make it 
www.anything.com
that is my question for now


----------



## Skie

To upload the pages that you've made, you need an FTP client and a server to upload to. If you're using Windows, a good, free FTP client is called Filezilla. Just search for it on google and it will be the first link. 

To make the actual pages, you need to use some type of HTML or text editor and save the files with either a ".htm" or ".html" extension. Then just upload the files and see if it all works.


----------



## narmer93

well i will try so when i get the site i design


----------



## aldistuck

www.lissaexplains.com/

The link above is worth checking out if you need to learn the basics of html.
You can design a simple website just using notepad. Just make sure to save as, choose all file types and give your file name the extension ending of .html. Example: index.html.

To upload your new index.html page you will need either free/paid web hosting or your own web server. Check out www.bravenet.com for free web hosting. After creating a free account you will be able to upload your index.html to your bravenet account and preview your work there also.
You can also use a html editer they have available to build your website.

There are many other free webhosting services available if you search for them.

I hope this explains a little better what you had questions about.


----------



## narmer93

thnx i will try bravenet now


----------



## Warzx

From What I Understood From Your Question Is, You Need To Buy A Domain, Get Hosting, and Upload Site Files.

Its Really That Simple, As Long As I Understood The Question.


----------



## A-H

I would recommend that you skip the free hosting and get a proper account without ads if you want anybody to take your website seriously. Off course it can be good to practice on a free host but dont make a site that you really want people to enjoy and admire or at least use regularly, on a free host with ads.

I would go for a good reliable host that isnt too expensive and not too cheap.

At least you will then have a 24/7 responding personal support to help you out in any matter.


Good Luck by the way


----------



## narmer93

well i prefer blogger for now,it is a google service that i use now


----------



## Warzx

Yea, But If You Need a Adless Free Host, 110mb.com Is The Way To Go.


----------



## narmer93

blogger have no ads ,i think it is only the title is 
http://anything.blogspot.com and the themes have the style that i don't think i can change them easy


----------



## austinite

But you should not forget to name the first page as "index.html" or "index.htm

Else when you type www.anything.com you won't see your page. it will come as page not found.


----------

